# connect the pc speakers to dvd player



## shashank4u (Aug 11, 2006)

is it possible to connect the pc speaker with dvd player,anyhow.
i ve 2.0 speakers and i want to connect with dvd player.
there is no place in dvd player to which i can connect the
speaker's .


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ looks like there's no direct way d00d as you mentioned there is no place in your DVD player to plug-in the speakers.

The _long_ way is to connect your TV and then insert the speaker jack into the headphone socket. you may need an adapter though.

*in case you use the _long_ way lol, it would be better to use the TV's speakers

anyways which DVD player do you have which doesn't have a port for speakers even


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 11, 2006)

no man i ve t-series latest dvd player with divx support with
5.1 digital dolby has a lot of ports.but not for 2.0 speakers.
this is similar to connect a headphone directly to dvd player.
the 2.0 speaker connector wont fit to dvd ports.
what i want is to connect 2.0 speakers.
also dont want the tv in between .


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm... since it supports the 5.1 system then there must be 6 ports of the following colors :*
1) blue
2) green
3) pink
4) orange
5) black
6) gray*

Now what you gotta do is simply plug-in your 2.1 speakers into the *green* socket. It should work.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 12, 2006)

u r not getting me, my speaker is 2.0 , and no direct way is possible i think .


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 12, 2006)

Well dear, can you please tell me what problem shows its face when you try connecting it?

Does the speaker have a "wire" instead of a "pin". In this case simply buy a pin and attach it to the wires.

Do you think a "5.1" DVD player cannot work with 2.0 speakers? It can.

okey...better option will be that you tell me how many sockets are their exactly on your DVD player. Since it supports 5.1 set then it must be having *6 ports*. And why eaxctly do you think that its not possible to connect your speakers??


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 12, 2006)

thanx for yr replies,

ok.just read this to understand:
in the mother board onboard soundcard there is a green port on the
back of the cabinet.
this port is not present in the dvd player.
instead if u have the woofer then u will see that satellites are 
connected to the woofer with coloured wires there is space in dvd player
for those wires only .but no single pin sound output.
now u must have got what i want to say .
this is similar to connecting a headphone to dvd player with no single pin sound output like green port in motherboard.


----------



## vandit (Aug 12, 2006)

the pin which u insert into the mobo......try inserting it into the socket of the DVD player.....whats the prob in that.....if this doesnt work try getting an amplifier.....not sure though that it will work


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 12, 2006)

@shashank : well...please edit your post to give some punctuations.
What I could understand is that all the satelites are connected to a woofer (its true) . 
1) 





> in the mother board onboard soundcard there is a green port on the
> back of the cabinet.
> this port is not present in the dvd player.


 Looks like there are no different ports on your DVD player.

2) 





> but no single pin sound output.


 Now this time you are saying it doesn't have a single port

3) 





> this is similar to connecting a headphone


 Again you say as if there is just a single port.

Either you are confused or are trying to confuse me


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 12, 2006)

vandit:
the pin we insert in motherboard is not present in the dvd player.

i_kill:single pin sound output means the green port in the motherboard
which is not present in the dvd player ,got it.
have u ever tried to connect the head phone to the dvd player.


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 12, 2006)

ohh!! so you don't have a single point output instead different ports for the satellites, right.

Well, you won't get a stereophonic sound beacuse there is just one port in your speakers. But if you're not an audiophile then why don't you try putting the speakers' pin in one of the many sockets??

(|^_^|) <--- I'm with headfones lol


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 12, 2006)

the sizes dont match dude.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

i_kill said:
			
		

> (|^_^|) <--- I'm with headfones lol



d|-_-|b 

Howzzat ?


----------



## djmykey (Aug 13, 2006)

I got u shashank4u. It has the good old press fit sockets for the left and right speakers. What u shud do is go to a electrician and tell him to solder 2x1pair wires to a 3.5mm female stereo audio jack. So that u can plug ur spks into that and the loose end wires into ur dvd player. 

Ok the way its supposed to be soldered is, both the black wires r to be shprted and soldered and the remaining two to the other 2 independent pins. Coz a stereo pin has 3 pins, 1 = Left red, 2 = Both black shorted, 3 = right red.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2006)

djmykey:
i was looking for that kind of reply.
thanx man .
mods can close this thread now.


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 13, 2006)

^^ lol, that was pretty simple, you could have thought it out. I thought, you had a bigger problem.



> the sizes dont match dude


if only u said that earlier

@qwerty maniac: I have BIGGER headphones lol


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2006)

no need for lol:
but i ve to verify first .
anyways thanx to u to for yr replies.


----------

